# alt gr fungerar inte

## Skinkan

Innehållet i filen /etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Keyboard0"

        Driver  "kbd"

        Option  "CoreKeyboard"

        Option  "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option  "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option  "XkbOptions" "grp:toggle,grp_led:scroll"

        Option  "XkbVariant" "winkeys"

        Option  "XkbLayout"     "se"

EndSection
```

Tangenten alt gr fungerar inte, vad ska jag lägga till/ändra i xorg.conf? Eller är det kanske nåt annat fel?

----------

## Raniz

Kan du posta vad xmodmap skriver ut?

och vad säger xev när du trycker på Alt GR?

----------

## oldefortran

hej. Samma problem. 

xmodmap säger

```
xmodmap:  up to 2 keys per modifier, (keycodes in parentheses):

shift       Shift_L (0x32),  Shift_R (0x3e)

lock        Caps_Lock (0x42)

control     Control_L (0x25),  Control_R (0x6d)

mod1        Alt_L (0x40),  Alt_R (0x71)

mod2        Num_Lock (0x4d)

mod3      

mod4      

mod5        Scroll_Lock (0x4e)

```

och xev  säger 

```
KeyPress event, serial 30, synthetic NO, window 0xa00001,

    root 0x135, subw 0x0, time 992165498, (838,457), root:(891,530),

    state 0x0, keycode 113 (keysym 0xffea, Alt_R), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes: 

    XmbLookupString gives 0 bytes: 

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyRelease event, serial 30, synthetic NO, window 0xa00001,

    root 0x135, subw 0x0, time 992165648, (838,457), root:(891,530),

    state 0x8, keycode 113 (keysym 0xffea, Alt_R), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes: 

    XFilterEvent returns: False

```

när jag bara trycker ner AltGr

När jag trycker  AltGr+ (snabel a)   så blir det

```
KeyPress event, serial 30, synthetic NO, window 0xa00001,

    root 0x135, subw 0x0, time 992220559, (167,-11), root:(240,82),

    state 0x0, keycode 113 (keysym 0xffea, Alt_R), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes: 

    XmbLookupString gives 0 bytes: 

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyPress event, serial 30, synthetic NO, window 0xa00001,

    root 0x135, subw 0x0, time 992220807, (167,-11), root:(240,82),

    state 0x8, keycode 11 (keysym 0x32, 2), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (32) "2"

    XmbLookupString gives 1 bytes: (32) "2"

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyRelease event, serial 30, synthetic NO, window 0xa00001,

    root 0x135, subw 0x0, time 992220884, (167,-11), root:(240,82),

    state 0x8, keycode 11 (keysym 0x32, 2), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (32) "2"

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyRelease event, serial 30, synthetic NO, window 0xa00001,

    root 0x135, subw 0x0, time 992220997, (167,-11), root:(240,82),

    state 0x8, keycode 113 (keysym 0xffea, Alt_R), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes: 

    XFilterEvent returns: False
```

Någon som vet vad det är för troll i datorn?

----------

## oldefortran

Jag vet inte vad som hänt, men jag ändrade xkbrules till xorg istället för Xfree86 och det verkar fungera.

Här är /etc/X11/XF86Config delen

```
#       Option          "XkbRules"      "xfree86"

        Option          "XkbRules"      "xorg"

        #Option         "XkbOptions"    "compose:ralt"

        Option          "XkbModel"      "pc105"

        Option          "XkbLayout"     "se"

        Option          "XkbVariant"    "nodeadkeys"

        #       Option          "XkbVariant"    "dead"

                        

```

----------

